# I'm Going To Be A German Shepherd Mom!!!!!!



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

:happyboogie:!!!!!!!!!!!!

Put down a deposit on a little girl today. :wub: She's coming home with me in about 2 weeks, I'm sooo excited!! Momma is a GORGEOUS dark sable and daddy is black so she should be pretty dark, her two siblings are black and already called for so I got lucky on this girl.  I've always loved dark sables, even though I do prefer a male dog to a female but whatever. Lol!

Of course the post must come with pictures!

Daddy:









&

Momma (Bad pic):









*Both (C) owner/breeder*

And then my little girl! :wub:









^ My girl! 










^ This is my girl (sable) with the black pup the breeder is keeping.










^ Already in love! :wub:

*Excuse how terrible I look - It's been a long day/week lol*

I'm so excited, it was a total fluke I'd come across this puppy but I did! I'm excited about getting her, starting her training and eventually looking towards service dog certification.

Going to be a long 2 weeks! Lol!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! She's a cutie!


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cute puppy - and you don't look terrible, you are cute too!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so happy for you !! AND NICE LOOKING PARENTS!!!! I am a sucker for those black/sable dogs..very very nice.

Hey can you grab me a black male when you pick yours up? ))))

Congrats! Sooooo what are you going to name her???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Spill the beans, which kennel? Congrats to you, can't wait to see more pics of your baby!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

@Diane: I'm thinking about Gretchen.  It's not set in stone but I think that's what I'm going to go with. I'll have a better idea when I get to know her personality better when I get her but she just seems like a Gretchen to me. 

@Jane: Von Lehrend Haus - Owners even offer some free training lessons! I'm hoping to see about doing some Schutzhund work which they also train for. I've never bought from a breeder before but I happened to see this place on my way from SC to NC yesterday and stopped by as I went back from NC to SC today. (Reason I look so awful! Ha! I'm exhausted from driving!) I pulled up to get info off the board up front and the owner came up. After a very long chat about the breed, Chance, training/sport, ect and a tour of the kennel and dogs, I asked about a puppy. He happened to have this one sable girl left from his litter (Person who was originally suppose to get her backed out) and offered her up for sale to me. I've been in the market for a new GSD for a service dog and I think she'll fit the bill. I'm so excited! His dogs are all beautiful and obviously obedient, lots of work put into them. I can't wait to get her and mold this girl into a model for the breed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

congratulations !! I like !


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful baby girl, congratulations! mom and dad are beautiful, keep the pictures comming, cant wait to see her coat change


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh that is SO awesome! She is an adorable girl, and how neat that things just fell into place for you and her like that.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I think you are going to have a great time with your puppy. The parents are gorgeous. Can't wait to see the pics as she grows.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I'm so excited, I can't hardly stand it. Lol! Already buying things for her arrival. :wub:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Female? Sable? 

What's not to love!??

Can't wait for all the updates and photos to come!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> *Female?* Sable?
> 
> What's not to love!??
> 
> Can't wait for all the updates and photos to come!


Lol! I wanted a male! But even the dog I looked at prior to finding her was a female too so I guess it's just meant to be for me to have a "daughter". I had hoped for a dark sable in the future and that is what I'm getting so things went well there!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw, very cute puppy, congratulations


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

She is so frickin beef! :wub: You lucky woman!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Very cute. Congrats.

How old are they? They look REALLY young.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Very cute. Congrats.
> 
> How old are they? They look REALLY young.


I was thinking the same thing when you said you were getting her in 2 weeks! They look only 3-4 weeks old in the picture.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very cute pup, congratulations! What is the pedigree?


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

VERY CUTE PUPPY!!!
I have had male dogs my entire life and Dia is my first female... I love it! she has such a sweet personality.. I love my girl!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

She'll be 6 weeks old when I pick her up. Normally they don't let puppies go until later (Siblings wont be let go this early- He's making an exception for me) but this is the only time I can get her and AM experienced in raising/training young puppies.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought her 2 collars already.  A baby collar to come home with and a "big girl" collar. They SHOULD fit her between uses since both are adjustable to roughly the end/starting size, just different widths of collar....That is, as long as she's nothing like Eevee who enjoys chewing her collars up. o.x










Despite living in NC, she's going to rock some SC pride with her big collar. Lol!


----------

